# Mumble-Django Ebuild

## Haubentaucher

Hallo,

ich würde gerne Mumble-Django installieren, aber wenn es geht nicht an der Paketverwaltung vorbei. Ich habe allerdings kein ebuild gefunden, somit wollte ich das selber schreiben, habe allerdings nur rudimentäre Kenntnisse davon.

Die allgemeine Installation wird hier beschrieben.

Grob gesagt, besteht das aus 3 Schritten:

Abhängigkeiten installieren,

Herunterladen und Entpacken

Interaktives Skript zum Einrichten aufrufen

Es bietet sich außerdem an, Abhängigkeiten per Use-Flag festzulegen, da verschiedene andere Pakete gebraucht werden, je nachdem, ob ICE oder DBUS verwendet werden soll.

Meine Fragen jetzt:

Wie richte ich es ein, das bei unterschiedlichen Use-Flags verschiedene Abhängigkeiten geprüft und ggf. installiert werden?

Welche Schritte im ebuild brauche ich, da src_compile z.B. wegfällt.

Was macht man mit dem interaktiven Skript? Ist es am besten, dass so einzurichten, dass emerge eine Warnung herausgibt, dass das Skript aufgerufen werden muss?

Den Rest müsste ich mir eigentlich basteln können.

----------

## Christian99

Hallo, zum ebuild schreiben allgemein ist hier eine umfangreiche quelle. (quickstart ebuild guide und eclass reference speziell webapp)

Da wird erklärt wie use flags funktionieren (abhägigkeiten, was beim bauen anders wird....)

Außerdem fand ich es immer ganz hilfreich erst ein bestehendes ebuild zu verstehen (und das was ich dann brauch daraus abzuschreiben  :Wink:  )

für das was du vorhast ist denke ich eins aus der Kategorie www-apps zu empfehlen.

Viel Spaß

Christian

PS: wenn du noch fragen hast, nur zu

----------

